# Fire rescue string ray



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 18, 2020)

Just got from a buddy last night Can’t wait to get into it 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollo (Mar 18, 2020)

... Nice! ... Looks like a '68 ... Can you tell what color it was? ...


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 18, 2020)

Haven’t had much time to mess with it but when looking for a serial number under the crank there was a little red but no really sure yet I plan on working on it tonight after work a little I’ll report back 
Also it was a 5 speed if that helps with your age guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 18, 2020)

Cs nd bikes said:


> Haven’t had much time to mess with it but when looking for a serial number under the crank there was a little red but no really sure yet I plan on working on it tonight after work a little I’ll report back
> Also it was a 5 speed if that helps with your age guess
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 18, 2020)

Can’t get the handle bar stem out of the fork 
Really makes me mad [emoji35] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime (Mar 18, 2020)

Let it soak


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 18, 2020)

After a good soak ... put stem bolt back in and thread fully tight .. then back bolt out a few turns hit with hammer to try to free up wedge ... then back bolt out a couple turns and repeat with a hammer tap ... i have always had good luck with this process 
Good luck
Bob


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 18, 2020)

Also I been the original color was red but I have a sea blue that my daughters really like sooo blue it will be and I think I will go with white wall tires 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 18, 2020)

That’s for the tips I had to soak my 48 Hawthorne for like a week I hate waiting around lol staring at it hitting it with hammers wishing it would just come already lol got the chrome on the fenders shined up nicely through on the plus side [emoji869]
I’ll have to go out and take a pic after a bit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 18, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 18, 2020)

Serial number looks like November 66, so 67 model year. Sometimes I'll slide a 2x4 between the legs of the fork and twist against the handlebars to break the stem free. Got to put it at the top so as not to tweak the forks. Surely to work better after a soaking.  Looks like fun


----------



## 1motime (Mar 18, 2020)

If it got really hot the metal will be affected.  Be mindful if you try to straighten those fenders and they don't cooperate.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 19, 2020)

Heat cycle the stem. Get just the stem pretty hot and then let it cool off. This will expand the stem and create cracks through the rust bond. Use a lead or deadblow soft mallet to knock the stem left and right and from underneath to break it free while squirting penetrating oil.


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 20, 2020)

Finally after days of soaking and hrs today heating and cooling beating and budgen the handle bar stem is free 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 20, 2020)

Give a good cleaning and mess with the shifter a little and it’s paint time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 21, 2020)

Coming along 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Apr 4, 2020)

Almost done new white banana seat on the way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Apr 4, 2020)

Almost done new white banana seat on the way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Apr 6, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Apr 6, 2020)

Out cruising around the neighborhood with my daughters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime (Apr 6, 2020)

Cs nd bikes said:


> View attachment 1168869
> Out cruising around the neighborhood with my daughters
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice!  Didn't expect the green but it is a happy color.  I would definetly recommend a rear seat support for the banana.  It can quickly rotate backwards!  Don't want that to happen!


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Apr 6, 2020)

1motime said:


> Nice! Didn't expect the green but it is a happy color. I would definetly recommend a rear seat support for the banana. It can quickly rotate backwards! Don't want that to happen!




On the way seat got here a day early I think it will be here tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Apr 6, 2020)

Cs nd bikes said:


> On the way seat got here a day early I think it will be here tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




And about the green I had a sea blue my daughter likes pick up took a long time to fully cure so I went with a urathane that cured quickly pretty chilly [emoji3063] here some days in Nd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Apr 6, 2020)

Stick shift and not gears?


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Apr 7, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Stick shift and not gears?




Lol ya the fire locked everything up and melted components in de railer I have the rear wheel with the gears [emoji3541] so maybe in the future I’ll see about the 5 speed but I almost stripped the screws on the shifter knob so I just stopped and masked it now it’s just for looks want a dice or 8 ball for the top 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Apr 7, 2020)

Complete!!! Until I get some extra cash to see if I can get the 5 speed work again [emoji869][emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Apr 7, 2020)

Complete!!! Until I get some extra cash to see if I can get the 5 speed work again [emoji869][emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooper S. (Apr 11, 2020)

Cs nd bikes said:


> View attachment 1169359
> Complete!!! Until I get some extra cash to see if I can get the 5 speed work again [emoji869][emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I’ve got some schwinn derailleurs if you wanna buy one, pm me if interested


----------

